# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > مقاله: دانلود کتاب Information Technology for Management 8th

## Moslem_Pc

دانلود رایگان کتاب Information Technology for Management 8th نوشته ی توربان و ولونینو (Turban & Volonino)


این کتاب که جدیدا در ایران به یکی از منابع دانشگاهی رشته فناوری اطلاعات بدل گشته رو خودم به سختی فراوان به دست اوردم و تصمیم گرفتم برای دانلود در اختیار دوستداران قرار بدم.
لطفا دکمه تشکر رو فراموش نکنید  :چشمک: 
*لینک دانلود*

----------


## mahyar adli

با سلام و خسته نباشید  .
لینک بالا برای دانلو د کتاب information technology for management  فعال نیست . 
من احتیاج به این دانلود دارم لطفا دوباره این لینک را بررسی کنید.
متشکرم . عدلی

----------

